# Arrival of first foster dog



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

Following the loss of our lovely Charlie dog, and finding myself in a new home, with Rob working away on a contract for the next few months, I decided to make myself available to foster dogs for the rescue home near Huntingdon. I didn't realise quite how they'd grab at my offer, or how fast they'd move on it.

Yesterday they delivered a 16 wk old girl puppy. She was picked up as a stray and is here until she is either claimed (unlikely) or rehomed. She's some kind of hound and is very sweet.

Our first night went well, with no crying and no accidents. She is now sleeping in Charlie's old box, having had a good frolic in the garden. I'd forgotten that puppy madness comes in such short, intense bursts, or just how much stuff I have to move from her reach.

I'm not sure how long she'll stay, but she's fun company and stops the house being so quiet.

Lesley


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A lovely thing to do.
Over the years we have taken in rescue shelties and rough collies.
Six shelties and two collies.
Two of the shelties are still with us and are six years old.
Dave p


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Good for you leslie,

She will certainly keep you on your toes

and a help a little to fill a gap

Aldra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good for you. We haven't done that but we always have at least two dogs and always either abandoned or from the local dog pound. Just now we have a Breton Spaniel which was dumped out of a car in Spain and a Collie Cross we got from the pound. Both are around two years old and are lovely dogs, Alan.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

A rewarding thing to do. And Charlie will be pleased to his old box is getting some good use.
The house won't be so quiet any more!
Nearly all our pets have been rescues.

Can we see a photo of her please?


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Unfortunately I am not allowed to post photos of her on social websites and the like. That's also why I haven't really described her either. 

It's an indication of what the world is coming to though, isn't it, when a pet rescue home has problems after people post photos of animals on Facebook etc. I gather they've had a spate of sick comments and abusive emails following such postings. Some people, eh!

I need to go shopping now, so will have to see how she gets on in the car, as she's not really up to being left alone just yet. Her car harness is just sooo titchy compared to Charlie's one. Part of socialising her will be to gradually increase the time I leave her, but we've only managed me being in a different room for ten minutes so far 

Lesley


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

what a lovely idea 


but have you considered the heartache if, and as and when, you get parted from her, especially once you have accepted her as "your" puppy and she's become another part of the family?

so, again, it's a lovely idea, but it wouldn't work with me as I couldn't give them back I'd be too attached


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I would bet it is not just Sprinta,me,and a few others on here,that would bet good money????...... Fair play to you,you have provided shelter and an oasis of calm,and she has helped you get over the missing of your dog. Best of luck to you both,a lovely story,with a happy ending?..LOL.
Sassies dad


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Fair point Sprinta. You never know... but at the moment I'm not thinking of her as my dog. We've never owned a bitch and would probably look for an altogether different type of dog as I think this one is going to grow and grow, but it is nice to have a cute puppy around for the time being.

Lesley


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey, Leslie the bigger the dog the easier

Not given to charging around the same way that smaller dogs do 

Shadow,6 1/2 stone fits the motorhome beautifully and moves his bulk around carefully and gracefully

Charlie looked like a collie type ours never grew up but she was delightful

Your favourite breed is the one that steals your heart

Beware


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

We foster dogs as well, and have successfully rehomed a load of them. Currently we have Jake (cocker half trained gun dog) who we have decided to keep, Robbie (terrier cross and very cute - looks like an old tramp) whom we have kept plus Ben the Jack Russell who is bald and no-on will have. Expected in shortly is Sasha the oafhound who is a GSD/Husky/Rottie cross and gorgeous. We had here for 5 months about 2 years ago and nearly kept her. Sadly her current owner has just lost his house and can't keep a dog for a while. 

I'm in Singapore at the moment so when I get home next week I fully expect to be greeted by the full 40 kilo paws on the shoulders hello from Sasha. Lovely dog.

Mrs Deluxe helps out at the local animal rescue, principally on rehoming dogs, so if anyone is in the Nayland Suffolk area and is looking for a pet then please have a look at Sesaw in Leavenheath and talk to Maggie. PM me if any difficulty in contacting.

There are some really nice animals out there.....


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

What a lovely idea. The dog/puppy gets a caring and loving home to restore or maintain its trust in people and you get the company (and laughs if it's a puppy!) while you decide on your next pet move. Hope the puppy does not hijack any future decisions :wink: 

Enjoy the experience - I think Charlie will approve  

Sue


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear you lost Charlie. Having another dog around the place is the best way of filling the gap. That's why we've always had at least two dogs at any one time.
I'm sure you'll get another lovely dog, whether it's the current foster-puppy or another. Bitches are very different from dogs. Have always found them quieter and looking for cuddles. Don't have any real preference for them over dogs, but think I'd always go for a bitch in future. They just fit our current lifestyle better. Good Luck, whatever you decide.


----------

